# large glass jugs



## acpeacemaker (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey All,

Seeing if anyone has any ideas for these. I've used the one on the right quite a bit for a reactor with poorman's nitric. It has done six to seven lbs. of pins with great success.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Sep 26, 2012)

i have a couple of these that are 5 gallons each, makes a good stockpot :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Sep 26, 2012)

those are very nice. where did you find them? i have some 1 gallon jugs but they are all wine bottles with a finger loop.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Geo my grandmother had given them to me several years ago. I've seen some that were simalar in a flea market, but they want several hundred dollars for one.


----------



## Geo (Sep 26, 2012)

yes, clearly they are no longer a usable piece of equipment. you should pack them away in foam peanuts as a cherished keepsake. i would suggest getting a couple of wooden corks and putting some colored water in them and displaying them in a safe spot. theres no way i would be doing any type of processes in them. like i said, i use Carlo Rossi wine jugs. they work fine for me. normally, my brother who is a scrapper, brings me all that he finds while looking for scrap in ally ways or dumpsters. you can always buy the wine for the bottle. :wink:


----------



## chemdom (Sep 27, 2012)

From a chemists point of view I would be careful using reactors in the form of bottles, erlenmeyers, etc.
Especially on the size that you are using. I can imagine that if you have a gas (NoX for instance) forming during the reaction,
depending on the rate of gas build up, it can not dissipate fast enough through the small neck and the whole thing 'explodes'.

Maybe I'm a bit to careful with these things, but just wanted to make this remark.

Johan


----------



## Oz (Sep 27, 2012)

Valid point chemdom


----------



## Westerngs (Sep 27, 2012)

I have used a similar jug in the past for vacuum filter. Drilled a hole near the upper curve. Works great with ceramic buchner funnels.


----------

